# Moving to New Jersey



## susnavas (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi,
Soon we'll be moving to New Jersey. As we don't have to commute everyday to New York city, we are looking for a nice New Jersey shore place to live; Nice, safe and quiet. Do you have any recommendations? we are a spanish couple without children. What about rent prices? options? thanks in advance


----------

